
More than 65% of people put on ventilators will die, NHS data shows - Endlessly
https://metro.co.uk/2020/04/07/65-people-put-ventilators-will-die-nhs-data-shows-12521335/
======
Endlessly
As some context, the NHS is the United Kingdom’s national health service — and
the UK’s leader is now in a London NHS ICU. Assuming he’s is getting the same
treatment as others in the UK’s NHS ICUs — odds of him dying currently appear
to be 50%.

~~~
asplake
Big assumption. Pretty sure he was moved there as a precaution in a way that
most others weren’t. And so far at least he’s not receiving ventilation
(invasive or otherwise).

